# 4bbl to tri power conversion



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

I want to add tri power to my 66 gto. an ebay ad has one with a pic of the numbers on the manifold. not a good pic. ............. L45(6) and 9782898.............thats the best i can make out...think this is a fit for my 66 gto?? ................. davyinchico


----------

